
New on Twitter: entire Tweet conversations pop out – no more losing your place - hackaflocka
https://twitter.com/Support/status/694580760246947840
======
raimue
Now I can't use the cursor keys anymore to scroll, they will move the timeline
in the background. The j/k keyboard shortcuts are broken as well, only the
Space key scrolls the replies.

I thought Twitter would have resources for some testers.

~~~
hackaflocka
Some of the bugs and quirks I've noticed on Twitter in the last 3 months are
unbelievable to me. I wouldn't even accept them from a startup, let alone a
mature public company with huge revs.

Simple example: @jack often tweets out links to periscope broadcasts. Till a
couple of days ago, most of the time I clicked on a link it would say
"broadcast not found." Today, he tweeted out a bunch of periscope links and
when I clicked on them I saw the mobile version of Twitter (I was on a Desktop
PC using Chrome), and the periscope links led to static pages containing a
single screenshot from the periscope with no way of viewing the actual
periscope.

